# New York Havanese Rescue available



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I just got this email. Don;t know anything more than what it says, but thought I would post it here in case someone is looking for a rescue to adopt. He looks like a sweet dog.

http://havanese.rescueme.org/NewYork


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

He looks adorable! I wish I could, but my two are all I can handle.


----------

